# Well.... This ain't happening fast.



## Camben (Apr 5, 2014)

My father in-law and I got our tri- axle last week.  This is going to be a slow process.  I was shocked when I pulled up to see it.  He left for vacation today so I started working on it


----------



## yooperdave (Apr 5, 2014)

Well, you have a mess there Camden!  Be careful breaking out those logs.  Getting a good start on it while the weather is cooler is the best way to tackle it.  Sure beats working in that heat of summer.  
Do you think that maybe your FIL is laughing at how the delivery just happened to coincide with his vacation departure??
Also, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Camben (Apr 5, 2014)

Lol, it was pure coincidence that it happened that way... I think.  I texted him a pic of what I was doing as he was sitting in Miami.  He and the other people that are with him had a blast at busting my chops for the mess I am in.  It didn't go too bad but I can see what you mean about the logs shifting.  I had one let loose on me while I was sawing.  I guess I should just drag them down to the ground.  My new chainsaw is working great to.  I'll just try and chip away a couple hours at a time.  Hopefully when it's all said and done we are hoping for 5-6 cords.  Does that sound right to you guys?


----------



## CenterTree (Apr 5, 2014)

You surely do got some work to do.  Wow.
but, hey, *BETTER TOO MUCH than too little.*

TWSS


----------



## byQ (Apr 5, 2014)

Camben,
I'm curious what kind of hardwoods do you have there?


----------



## Camben (Apr 5, 2014)

byQ I'm not sure what all is in there.  My FIL said it was mostly red oak, white oak and I think hickory but I'm not sure.  I'm really bad at identifying trees.  What's the trick to figuring it out?  I know he said there was some stuff in there that was miserable to split.  It was really white in color and very stringy.


----------



## byQ (Apr 5, 2014)

Camben said:


> byQ I'm not sure what all is in there.  My FIL said it was mostly red oak, white oak and I think hickory but I'm not sure.  I'm really bad at identifying trees.  What's the trick to figuring it out?  I know he said there was some stuff in there that was miserable to split.  It was really white in color and very stringy.


Some pictures of splits and bark, and you'll get some ID's. Unfortunately, I'm in a non-oak area so I won't be able to help you.


----------



## 7acres (Apr 5, 2014)

Camben said:


> byQ I'm not sure what all is in there.  My FIL said it was mostly red oak, white oak and I think hickory but I'm not sure.  I'm really bad at identifying trees.  What's the trick to figuring it out?  I know he said there was some stuff in there that was miserable to split.  It was really white in color and very stringy.



Green Hickory is stringy and white. Very hard to split using an Axe. But it can be done. Take small splits off the sides all around till you're at the heart wood.


----------



## red oak (Apr 5, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!  And that looks like it'll keep you busy for awhile!  If it were me I would try to get it done sooner rather than later, before the heat and bugs start to make work outside a little less pleasant.  If you have red oak, it will have a distinctive smell when split, that you will either love or absolutely hate.  Red oak usually splits easy unless you are working on knots or crotches.  White oak has a more pleasant smell and can be a bit stringy when splitting but, as stated above, hickory can also be stringy.  If you can we'd love to see some pics before and after splitting!


----------



## Beer Belly (Apr 6, 2014)

What a mess...but a good mess. Be careful, and think, and rethink every cut, that one log you're standing on while cutting could shift, as so can any of them......safety gear a must.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Apr 6, 2014)

When I cut my pile up last fall, I invested in a heavy duty chain about 30ft long from homedepot, I pulled each length off the pile with my truck and cut it up on the ground, its not worth getting crushed to death, especially if your working the pile alone with no one home.


----------



## velvetfoot (Apr 6, 2014)

I have a peavy that I use on the ends of a log so i can get out of the way when it rolls down.


----------



## infinitymike (Apr 6, 2014)

It looks like a picture of your FIL in RedOaks Avatar


----------



## infinitymike (Apr 6, 2014)

I know the feeling.
I took a 50 yard truck load a few weeks ago.
At least you have some room to pull the logs off or let them roll down.
I'm wedged in on the side of my garage.


----------



## infinitymike (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey lets see which one of us can get done first and how many cord we pull out of it!


----------



## begreen (Apr 6, 2014)

7acres said:


> Green Hickory is stringy and white. Very hard to split using an Axe. But it can be done. Take small splits off the sides all around till you're at the heart wood.



Or possibly elm?


----------



## Camben (Apr 6, 2014)

infinitymike said:


> Hey lets see which one of us can get done first and how many cord we pull out of it!


That just might be the motivation I need.


----------



## Soundchasm (Apr 6, 2014)

Camben said:


> My father in-law and I got our tri- axle last week.  This is going to be a slow process.  I was shocked when I pulled up to see it.  He left for vacation today so I started working on it
> 
> View attachment 131208
> View attachment 131209



I've never stood on a pile like that, but I've read that historically, working one is THE most dangerous part of processing.  Once you get through the first bites you'll get a system and start to see progress.


----------



## Camben (Apr 6, 2014)

Soundchasm said:


> I've never stood on a pile like that, but I've read that historically, working one is THE most dangerous part of processing.  Once you get through the first bites you'll get a system and start to see progress.


Yeah, I'm not sure how to tackle either.  I've just been sawing off the logs that I can reach.  I guess sooner or later I'm going to just start chaining them up and pull them down.  I'm thinking of getting some stringers and hopefully get lucky and pull the logs on to the stringers so I can cut them up easier


----------



## tsquini (Apr 6, 2014)

Congrats on the load. Some of the tools I find helpful when cutting up logs is a timber jack, skidding tongs, and hookaroon. If you have access to a tractor the skidding tongs are great to break apart the pile.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Camben.

That may not be stacked the best but it is a lot of wood and you have no limbing to do nor brush to take care of so that cuts out a lot of work. As for identifying wood, take your time. Learn 3 or 4 types well this year and next year add a few more. That is the best way but you need a positive ID on the wood too and sometimes that is difficult on the forum to do as many have differences of opinion and giving a positive ID from a picture can be extremely difficult. If you had a forester near you that could help that would be great. Many times farmers are good with ID but don't think they all are because the farmers of today are much different than the farmers of yesterday and many have never worked with wood.

I would also cut some of the ends as they are stacked and you should be okay with that. Then if you could get yourself a cant hook, you will find that extremely valuable not only for this load, but for the rest of your life. I am partial to a wooden handle like the one pictured below and also a hookeroon (pickeroon is the same thing) can be handy but the cant hook if you choose between the two.



In addition, you could save yourself a ton of work if you stand that splitter up so you can split vertically. This way you don't have to pick up every log before you split it. Simply roll the log to the splitter instead of lifting it. The old fart below sits on a milk crate (hot seat on the crate) for splitting. No lifting required.


----------



## Camben (Apr 6, 2014)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Welcome to the forum Camben.
> 
> That may not be stacked the best but it is a lot of wood and you have no limbing to do nor brush to take care of so that cuts out a lot of work. As for identifying wood, take your time. Learn 3 or 4 types well this year and next year add a few more. That is the best way but you need a positive ID on the wood too and sometimes that is difficult on the forum to do as many have differences of opinion and giving a positive ID from a picture can be extremely difficult. If you had a forester near you that could help that would be great. Many times farmers are good with ID but don't think they all are because the farmers of today are much different than the farmers of yesterday and many have never worked with wood.
> 
> ...


I was thinking of trying to get an app to help out with tree/wood ID.  I can tell cherry,maple,sycamore and some oak but that's about it.  All the other stuff I haven't a clue.  Question about the cant hook... Can that move big logs or will I need to cut them down?  Is it just used for leverage so I can get something under the log for sawing?  Can I buy one at Lowes or Tractor Suppy?  The splitter will go vertical but I've never used it like that, maybe I'll give it a shot this week.  I going to keep at it a little at a time.  It's a great excuse get some alone time!! Lol.  No kids and wife for a couple hours does a body good.


----------



## WiscWoody (Apr 6, 2014)

Is that you by that mountain of splits Backwoods? Nice setup! How many cords is that supposed to be Camden? It looks like 10+


----------



## Camben (Apr 6, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> Is that you by that mountain of splits Backwoods? Nice setup! How many cords is that supposed to be Camden? It looks like 10+


My father in law thought it would be 5-6 cords.  I'm not sure though, what do you think?


----------



## paul bunion (Apr 6, 2014)

Camben said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure how to tackle either.  I've just been sawing off the logs that I can reach.  I guess sooner or later I'm going to just start chaining them up and pull them down.  I'm thinking of getting some stringers and hopefully get lucky and pull the logs on to the stringers so I can cut them up easier


 
I would definitely get any piece free of the pile before cutting it.  Just be completely paranoid of getting crushed by a shifting log as you pull it apart. Never cut on a pile of logs.  It just isn't safe.    When putting it on to stringers use about 4 or more.    As you cut the ends off a log it will remain stable still on the inner stringers.  Handy with the the logs that aren't straight and don't want to be rolled or you have to cut in the middle to handle.  I somehow knew the first time I had a tree service unload in my back yard that it had to be laid out as flat as possible and on stringers.  Fortunately tree service logs are pretty big and the guy that I get logs from has a rear mounted arm so he has a long reach can lay them out far behind his truck. Usually I have no more than one log nested between the adjacent two.  That way I only have to think about what one piece of wood will do when I move the piece in front.     Loggers don't usually have that and seem to prefer to unload to the side.

Take Dennis up on his advice on a cant dog/peavey and pickaroon.  I prefer a peavey only because you can stick its nose into the ground when done using it.  No bending over or finding a place to lean it.    A plain old 6' pry/digger bar is also very useful on logs and log piles.  You can use a bar to lift a log up onto your stringers.


----------



## paul bunion (Apr 6, 2014)

Camben said:


> My father in law thought it would be 5-6 cords.  I'm not sure though, what do you think?


 
6 is a good starting point.  Post some photos with the entire pile in one frame if you want a better guess.


----------



## WiscWoody (Apr 6, 2014)

It looks like 8 at least. I've seen a few 10 cord piles that neighbors have bought from the local loggers and this looks like that much but the ones I've seen here are stacked better. Your load looks like it was in a dump truck and dumped all at once so it's hard to say for sure.

There is a nicely restored Peavey pickaroon on eBay right now with one bid on it. It looks like new and the bids at $15 right now and $10 to ship it. Not bad, I just paid over $50 shipped for something similar.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 7, 2014)

Camben said:


> I was thinking of trying to get an app to help out with tree/wood ID.  I can tell cherry,maple,sycamore and some oak but that's about it.  All the other stuff I haven't a clue.  Question about the cant hook... Can that move big logs or will I need to cut them down?  Is it just used for leverage so I can get something under the log for sawing?  Can I buy one at Lowes or Tractor Suppy?  The splitter will go vertical but I've never used it like that, maybe I'll give it a shot this week.  I going to keep at it a little at a time.  It's a great excuse get some alone time!! Lol.  No kids and wife for a couple hours does a body good.



Our cant hook has a 4' handle. Just about an hour ago I was moving some logs that were 38" in diameter. Naturally the length of the handle can help determine how much you can roll and the 4' is a good all around length. Many on this forum prefer a 5' handle. To be honest, I still prefer a 3' handle but when I bought this one (old one was stolen), they had no 3 footers in stock so I just got the 4'. No problem. 

One of the best uses for a cant hook when bucking up firewood is when the log is on the ground and you can't cut all the way through without hitting the ground with the chain. Cut 3/4 or more through the log and make several cuts like that until you find a spot where you can cut all the way through. Then once that portion is free, just use the cant hook to roll the log and then finish the cuts. This way you aren't taking the chance of cutting dirt which really is the very best way of dulling a chain fast.

One big difference between a cant hook and a peavey is like what I was doing this morning. I could not roll the logs into the trailer but could flip them end for end. With a cant hook, that is super easy but not so easy with a peavey. The difference is that there is a toe on the cant hook but not on the peavey. Still the peavey is still good but I much prefer the cant hook and so did everyone I knew in the logging business many moons ago. 

You have a good start with ID on the trees. Just add a couple every now and then. 





WiscWoody said:


> Is that you by that mountain of splits Backwoods? Nice setup! How many cords is that supposed to be Camden? It looks like 10+



Yes, that is yours truly by the splits. There were 9 cord there. Still have almost a cord of that left and it was stacked in 2009.


----------



## Camben (Apr 7, 2014)

Took everyone's advice.


----------



## smokedragon (Apr 7, 2014)

Nice score.....sorry I am late to the party or I would have told you to buy a woodchuck quad tool.  It can be used as a cant/peavey, but it is also a timber jack.  Many of those logs I see in your photo are small enough that they could be rolled onto my quad tool.  This suspends a great portion a few inches off the ground for cutting.  An awesome tool for bucking small to medium logs.  When dealing with big logs, I just use it as a peavey and roll the logs to finish the cut.


----------



## Woodfarmer1 (Apr 8, 2014)

First question is how was it unloaded, by a crane or did they just dump it?
thats one of the most rediculous piles i have ever seen if it was done by an unloader. did you pay for this load or was it free. 
if you paid for this and it was done off a logging truck with an unloader, call them back and have them come and pile it properly.


----------



## Camben (Jun 4, 2014)

Still working at it.  With the kids sports almost finished for the summer I'm hoping to get this finally taken care of.


----------



## infinitymike (Jun 4, 2014)

Funny you brought this thread back up. I was thinking about. There hasn't  been much change in my pile either. Maybe 2 cord have been c/s/s 
I've been super busy with work and getting the house and yard ready for my daughter's graduation party. Which is coming the end of this month. So I am also hopeful to get to it in July.


----------



## gzecc (Jun 4, 2014)

Camben said:


> Still working at it.  With the kids sports almost finished for the summer I'm hoping to get this finally taken care of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Is it mostly black walnut?


----------



## velvetfoot (Jun 4, 2014)

Well, I finished my latest tri-axle load of logs 5/31.  The black flies were pretty bad here.  Good to be done with it.

Wood Cube 2013 (right)= 7.7 cords
Wood Cube 2014 (left)= 8.9 cords
Both triaxle loads came from same guy. Don't know why the difference. The logs in this load were smaller diameter.


----------



## homebrewz (Jun 4, 2014)

The logs you get will depend on where they are cutting at that time. I'd imagine smaller diameter logs would pack more densely, giving you more wood from the same trailer.


----------



## Missouri Frontier (Jun 5, 2014)

Backwoods Savage said:


> The old fart below sits on a milk crate (hot seat on the crate) for splitting. No lifting required.


 

Hey Dennis. That old fart seems to know what he's doing. He also looks a lot like a guy that has helped me a bunch learing this wood burning thing. So, don't give him too hard a time.


----------



## Missouri Frontier (Jun 5, 2014)

Camden. Backwoods Savage also had a great idea spiltting verticle using an ass jack(milk crate). It will really save your back. I started splitting horizontal because it seemed faster. In fact it might be, but, I can split for a much longer duration sitting down splitting verticle so it's a wash. laying in bed at night with a back that isn't stoved up and cramping is a huge bonus.


----------



## Camben (Jun 5, 2014)

Missouri Frontier said:


> Camden. Backwoods Savage also had a great idea spiltting verticle using an ass jack(milk crate). It will really save your back. I started splitting horizontal because it seemed faster. In fact it might be, but, I can split for a much longer duration sitting down splitting verticle so it's a wash. laying in bed at night with a back that isn't stoved up and cramping is a huge bonus.


I've tried to split it vertical.  I can't seem to get the feel for it.  Maybe someday I'll get used to it because my backs starting to pay for it.  It feels like I have more control when splitting horizontal.


----------



## Camben (Jun 5, 2014)

velvetfoot said:


> Well, I finished my latest tri-axle load of logs 5/31.  The black flies were pretty bad here.  Good to be done with it.
> 
> Wood Cube 2013 (right)= 7.7 cords
> Wood Cube 2014 (left)= 8.9 cords
> ...


That's a lot of wood! I'll try and get some pics when I finish it up... Someday lol


----------



## Camben (Jun 5, 2014)

gzecc said:


> Is it mostly black walnut?


It's mostly red/white oak with a few sticks of maple.


----------



## BIGDADDY (Jun 8, 2014)

Well at least you don't have to go out in the woods and cut trees down.


----------



## infinitymike (Jun 30, 2014)

Sooo,  Did I beat ya?


I finished last week. 

When I first got the load I would cut split and stack. I filled the racks and

Then I just started cutting and stacking rounds.


----------



## 7acres (Jun 30, 2014)

Wow, InfinityMike! I've got some serious stack envy. Nice work!


----------



## infinitymike (Jun 30, 2014)

7acres said:


> Wow, InfinityMike! I've got some serious stack envy. Nice work!



Awh shucks,  thanks.


----------



## Camben (Jun 30, 2014)

infinitymike said:


> Sooo,  Did I beat ya?
> 
> 
> I finished last week.
> ...


Yep, mines still looking at me.  You shamed me into it, going to split some Wed. Lol


----------

